# Power steering line leak!??



## alecseborp (Nov 6, 2006)

My girlfriends 2000 beetle 2.0L is leaking power steering fluid from one or two of the lines/hoses. Is there an easy fix for this instead of paying 350 for parts and labor? I want to know if it is going to be hard to do to see if I should attempt to do it or not because of the cold. Any info on this will be greatly appreciated. Do I need that specific part with the banjo clamp i think its called or can I just use a regular hose clamp and some basic hose?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Power steering line leak!?? (alecseborp)*

If there's a leak in the actual line, no; replacement is the only cure.
If a fitting is leaking, then you have a chance to fill the threads with teflon tape and hope it holds.
- Erik


----------



## alecseborp (Nov 6, 2006)

How hard would you say it is to do? I've never dealt with those kind of clamps before.


----------



## alecseborp (Nov 6, 2006)

If the oil change place topped the power steering fluid off with regular basic stuff, would that cause it to leak? I read somewhere that the VW stuff is thicker.


----------



## reb101 (Sep 2, 2010)

*2002 Beetle Power Steering Pump Leak - At Supply Line Connection*

Here's is some info that may help you. My daughter said the beetle "made a funny sound" when making turns. There was a large oil stain on the driveway. I checked the power steering fluid reservoir and found it empty. 

Thought the worst... probably needs a new rack, hopefully only a new pump or hose. To diagnose the problem, I bought a liter of VW power steering fluid from the VW dealer ($23). Jacked up the front end of the car to see the were the leak was coming from. Poured most of it into the liter of fluid into the power steering reservoir with the engine running. 

My son turned the steering wheel from side-to-side with the engine running and still no leaks. We shut the engine off, and suddenly it started to drip. The leak is at the power steering pump right were the supply line (from the reservoir) attaches to the pump. I assume the reason it didn't leak when the engine was running, is because there is a slight vacuum in the line to suck fluid from the reservoir. When the engine was shut off, the vacuum was gone, and gravity caused it to leak. 

There is a 90 degree elbow pipe that bolts to the pump which connects the the low pressure line from the reservoir to the pump. It is held in by only one bolt. The flange doesn't look like it sits flush against the mating surface of the pump when the one bolt is tightened. There is a rubber o-ring that makes the seal between the metal elbow and the pump. (the hose is in good condition) 

The elbow is not included as part of a replacement hose from VW. The VW dealer does not sell the elbow or o-ring seal. It's part of the replacement pump and not sold separately. 

It's not fixed yet, but I think it will be an easy job. I have scoured the web looking for post by other people on this issue and surprised to find nothing. 

QUESTIONS: Is there a part missing? Is only one bolt adequate to hold the elbow flange in position. Where can I find the proper replacement o-ring? 

Comment: I can't figure out how to upload a photo on this website. It asks for a URL for the photo, and the online help doesn't help! Can't find the "Pictures & Albums' link" to add a “Public Album” per the FAQ section.


----------



## reb101 (Sep 2, 2010)

*202 Beetle Power Steering Leak Fixed $1*

Where the supply line from the reservoir connects to the power steering pump, there is a 90 degree elbow. It is held on by only one small bolt. Remove the elbow and you will find a small rubber o-ring inside the pump. The rubber o-ring had started leaking and drained all of the fluid from the system. The o-ring cost $1 from a local auto parts store and took about 2 minutes to replace.


----------



## brian213 (Sep 27, 2007)

reb101 said:


> Where the supply line from the reservoir connects to the power steering pump, there is a 90 degree elbow. It is held on by only one small bolt. Remove the elbow and you will find a small rubber o-ring inside the pump. The rubber o-ring had started leaking and drained all of the fluid from the system. The o-ring cost $1 from a local auto parts store and took about 2 minutes to replace.


Which engine/transmission does this beetle have?

Glad you fix it. I've got a leak problem which I've not found yet....this would be much simpler (less expensive) to fix that the whole high pressure line.

-Brian


----------

